# '77 ST18 Clutch Issue.



## chuckm51 (Dec 10, 2013)

So I am patiently waiting for my new drive belt. I ordered it a day before my existing belt suffered a serious cut and is unusable. While looking over the drive system and especially the pulleys, I discovered the idler pulley was hard to spin. While working to free it up I discovered the pulley would not pivot completely. After freeing it up and getting the pulley to spin well, I discovered the drive belt is now too short! With the clutch/brake fully depressed the drive belt still wants to spin, enough to prevent engaging the gears. 
I measured the belt and it may be an inch short. Won't know until the new belt arrives. Supposed to be 83 inches.

So my question is, is there some device on the drive system to clamp or otherwise immobilize the drive belt when the clutch is depressed? The idler bracket weldment, that holds the idler pulley, has a tang or flange that looks like it's meant to protect the vbelt or hold it on the pulley. Wondering whether it also is supposed to press against the vbelt when the clutch is fully depressed?

Thanks!






So my question is what


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It should have a disk brake but there shouldnt be anything holding the belt from moving. The belt keepers are in place to keep the belt from jumping out of the pulleys when the clutch is pushed, and the belt is slack.


----------



## chuckm51 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks. That is about what I was thinking. I finally received my new drive belt. It was an inch longer than the old one, stiffer, and a bit wider I think. I'm guessing the prior owner couldn't get the original belt to engage well enough since the tensioning pulley wasn't swinging properly on its shaft, so he bought a shorter one.

The new belt works perfect. I adjusted the bogey wheel and it now engages and runs like a new Cadillac.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

chuckm51 said:


> Thanks. That is about what I was thinking. I finally received my new drive belt. It was an inch longer than the old one, stiffer, and a bit wider I think. I'm guessing the prior owner couldn't get the original belt to engage well enough since the tensioning pulley wasn't swinging properly on its shaft, so he bought a shorter one.
> 
> The new belt works perfect. I adjusted the bogey wheel and it now engages and runs like a new Cadillac.





Good to hear glad you got it fixed.:thumbsup:


----------

